# Need help with mosquitoes. Nothing is working!!!



## XM16E1 (Jun 1, 2020)

I live in interior Alaska and mosquitoes are unofficially considered our state bird.

We live on 10 acres of land, with about 5 acres cleared. The cleared area is mostly gravel and dirt, surrounded by wood line. We do have a pond that is not stagnant and fed through a slough. Pound is treated with Mosquito Bits. Rather than pay one of the local mosquito control companies $150 a month to unreliably spray, I decided to do it myself this year.

I purchased a Makita mist blower and a gallon of Permithrin SFR. Sprayed all around my wood line, focusing on the underside of the vegetation from ground level to about 10 feet up. Made zero difference. Did more research and found out Demand CS is considered a tier 1 chemical for mosquito control. Ordered some.

Mixed 0.8oz per gallon as per label instructions and sprayed a total of 14 gallons around my property. Zero noticeable reduction in mosquitoes. I contacted a rep for Demand CS and he implied the chemical was not mixed properly and suggested using a one gallon mixing container and then pouring the mixture into the mist blower tank.

OK, so about a week later I mixed 0.8oz of Demand CS precisely per gallon in a gallon container and vigorously agitated before pouring into the mist blower tank. Total sprayed was 17 gallons, this time I tried to be extremely detailed, and focused on the underside of thick vegetation and dark, cool areas. I even sprayed our house walls, windows, and window screens. This resulted in maybe a 20% reduction in mosquitoes. Every morning I can see easily 100 of them landing on our bathroom window screen which is covered by a 12' porch overhang. The same screen I heavily sprayed with Demand CS. Yet they act like nothing is there.

Ended up pressure washing the pollen off the deck and resprayed it with Bifen 7.9F mixed in the same manner, making sure to thoroughly cover that same bathroom window screen. That was three days ago. And yet again, well over 100 mosquitoes just sitting on it this morning.

I don't understand why nothing seems to be working. How long does Demand CS or Bifen generally take to kill mosquitoes once they come in contact with it? Why have my efforts been so futile?


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

@XM16E1, I am very interested in your experiments and results. Please keep posting as you learn more.

From what I've read, all the chemicals you have tried are good for persistent kill lasting a few weeks. You could add Pyrethrin (ExciteR) to the mix for a fast knockdown of the adult mosquitoes, then the persistent kills the newly hatched babies for weeks.

Also, you may want to go higher than 10 feet up the vegetation, your Makita mister should be able to handle that.

Good luck!


----------



## Jacks_Designs (May 4, 2020)

I used bifen IT this year. Has worked great. It took about 2 weeks to notice a difference.

I Sprayed my lawn, retaining wall, and shrubs at .75 oz per 1k. Next app will be this Saturday. I plan to do .5 oz per 1k this time.

Follow the label for best results.


----------



## wchang23 (Apr 9, 2020)

Try Bifen XTS along with NYGuard IGR to help minimize the infestation. Keep in mind it may take 3 to 4 weeks to break the life cycle after using the NYguard IGR but this will work.


----------



## rtdad (Jul 13, 2019)

I've heard that Bifen XTS and an IGR like Tekken work well in a fogger. However, there's several reasons I decided to pay a company:

1. PRICE: a good fogger is $300+, and $50 for each of the above named chemicals, or DoMyOwn has a $850 mosquito kit

2. COMPETENCE: not fully confident in my ability with chemicals and to properly spray

So I decided to sign up for TruGreen mosquito applications at $40 first treatment, $80 additional. They do free re applications if I don't notice a difference in 5 days. Best of luck!


----------



## ladycage (Aug 12, 2019)

Has anyone tried DynaTrap or Flowtron? I saw a Youtube where it killed hundreds of mosquitoes. I am ordering one so I will update with how well it really works.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

After Hurricane Matthew came in, I purchased a Skeetervac from Blue Rhino which worked well because we had some gargantuan mosquitoes get blown up here from Florida. I liked it because it's self-contained, and just runs off of propane. You don't need to run electricity to it. It helped reduce the population, but I treated this May with Demand CS, Permethrin and Bifenthrin. Pretty much nuked all of the insects that I had in the yard, and around it. It seems like it's time to reapply for me again, because the fly population is creeping up again.


----------



## Vocian (May 6, 2020)

ladycage said:


> Has anyone tried DynaTrap or Flowtron? I saw a Youtube where it killed hundreds of mosquitoes. I am ordering one so I will update with how well it really works.


There is a huge controversy about its method and why this Dynatrap shouldn't work, since UV doesn't really atract mosquitoes and CO2 emitted from dead flies is very insignificant to attract more mosquitoes, but I hear people are swearing by it.
This week I saw it in costco and it was a great deal compared to buying online. It was $70 plus two spare lamps so I picked one. 
Worst case scenario you need to buy mosquito attractants to help the process.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Here's my arsenal this year.

I try to rotate my chems.

If you are spraying after you notice they are bad, you are too late, and it will take a couple weeks to get things under control.

Spray earlier in the year before they are bad.

Mix a bug growth regulator in every now and again to interrupt the maturation cycle. This prevents reproduction/multiplication.

Someone said mix a long lasting product with a quick knockdown product: this is a good idea.

DynaTrap-
It absolutely catches hundreds of mosquitos. They dry up into a tiny little crisp. Moths love it too. I put a little Octenal attractant tablet in the bug resivour as well.


----------



## ladycage (Aug 12, 2019)

Wow you are putting out all the stops. You should be bug free this summer. I just got the Dynatrap and a Flowtron. I also put down Spectracide Season long insecticide. I am going to put out Bifen next week.

How often do you put down your chemicals?



craigdt said:


> Here's my arsenal this year.
> 
> I try to rotate my chems.
> 
> ...


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

ladycage said:


> Wow you are putting out all the stops. You should be bug free this summer. I just got the Dynatrap and a Flowtron. I also put down Spectracide Season long insecticide. I am going to put out Bifen next week.
> 
> How often do you put down your chemicals?


I tend to base it off of current mosquito pressure, but typically once a month-ish unless its really bad. 
Then as needed, or every couple weeks.


----------



## FranksATX (May 7, 2018)

I have had a Dynatrap for a few years now and have had very few mosquitos in it. It is great at catching moths and other flying insects attracted to light. I keep mine on all year so we dont have the bugs near the lights when we are outside.

I have had great results with bifen and bifen XTS. I use it in a battery powered backpack sprayer and mist it in front of a battery powered leaf blower. I got the idea from 



 this video and others like it.

We have a family Fishing camp near Port O'Conner on the water and there are some BIG mosquitos down there. This setup makes a huge difference if I can get it out at dusk on the first day we arrive. We still get some blown in from the nearby grass flats, but it makes it tolerable to be outside.


----------



## Harris Jones (2 mo ago)

Each time I've used this SPECTRUM BRANDS HG-61067, I saw no bugs and had no bug bites for 2-ish weeks.
Although a far cry from the "up to 12 weeks" statement, this has been nothing short of a miracle for me!
I honestly hate summer. I can't be outside for more than 5 minutes without getting at least one bite, not to mention the heat.


----------



## Gordons (2 mo ago)

As we know mosquito get attracted towards human majorly because of CO2 so any trap that can produce CO2 will attract them.


----------

